# U Shape garden pics 3-1-13



## HOOKER

figger'd I'd start a new thread instead of Errol feeling like I HyJack'd his thread..

heres my progress taday,,





































I still gotta long way ta go before Easter & Our Family Easter Egg Hunt & BBQ..
GrandKids are walk'n now & its gonna be FUN this year.... 
we'll wrap up these tamorrow & get ready ta fill with my Ranch Media,,
same Media that I use as bed'n fer my werms....

still needa level'm up some & mite hafta add a nuther pallet ta get'm a lil higher....

& my neighbors are in fer a treat tamorrow,, Stevie Ray Vaughn...
taday they gotta hear Motley Crue & Molly Hatchett taday... hagaaaaaaaa


----------



## PHONETOOL

Looking good HOOKER thanks for sharing the pictures keep us updated.


----------



## Errol

Hooker I can tell you doing a lot of work there and its shaping up. What will you be growing in the raised pallets or bins?
good luck
Errol


----------



## HOOKER

cherry tamaters,, 
just get'n'm up off the ground ta harvest easily..
think she got idea from Facebook ???? Pintrest???


----------



## HOOKER

3-3-13 progress

using pallet planks can be a lil tricky,, nuthing is ever near square,,
figger'd I'd try ta keep the media inside the confinement...










dunno if this is a good idea but figger'd she cood keep her shoes a lil cleaner while harvesting maters,,
I get home at 345p & usually water the entire garden fer the afternoon & she gets home at 530p & likes ta go harvest shortly after that


----------



## HOOKER

got home & made friends with the ""Garden Claw""
Bug even wanted ta participate in the back breaking werk.....
(he's a good kid),,,


















tamorrow I mite putta couple of bags of manure compost in the Pallets fer a good base before I put the Werm Media in???


----------

